# Is home brew better then ugl or pharma?



## pimprn (May 9, 2010)

Hey just have a quick q here ....... i see uncle z has powders and was wondering if i home brewed my own sauce. Would it be better then buyng sauce off naps or any other similar site. This is under the influence i do everything correct as in sterile. Please state facts to back it up because i want to be 100% sure thanks guysl


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2010)

if you want to do the work it would be cheaper.


----------



## pimprn (May 9, 2010)

what about potency and stuff? Like do the labs use cheap powders or is a compound a compound as in you cant add shit to make it cheaper just underdose. Also i can choose oils and do labs use cheap oils like the plaes i listed. Thank for replys it helps.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/109379-powder-conversion-recipes.html


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2010)

Dear pimprn, its funny question!


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 9, 2010)

Sure it is better. You can get fucked only 1 time.( just Chinese)

UG are receiving raw from China from cheapest alibaba supplier. Normally they look for best prices on powders and they can easily get scammed by Chinese.
Remember, UG lab has no facility to test incoming powders.

Some UGl owners put different substances as dealers require close not zero prices. They have no other choose to replace Tren with Test or Deca with ..again test. And who will know? If somebody will lab test it poorly - UG owner will claim it is fake.

Similar is with tabs, Especially Oxandrlone that is bloody expensive, UGLs put in Methandrolstanolone, same they do with primo tabs, and when women are using this "primo" or "Oxa", they get serious side effect.

I know one UGL owner that is doing exactly that and I am sure he is not only one. Products are done in east Europe.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 9, 2010)

pimprn said:


> Hey just have a quick q here ....... i see uncle z has powders and was wondering if i home brewed my own sauce. Would it be better then buyng sauce off naps or any other similar site. This is under the influence i do everything correct as in sterile. Please state facts to back it up because i want to be 100% sure thanks guysl




Why buying from uncle z? Where do you thing he gets it?
Just go to Alibaba directly and buy there.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 9, 2010)

Unclez has a no refund policy pimprn!!!Not what you want when ordering from Canada!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2010)

At least you know exactly what you're getting when you brew at home and it is much cheaper.  I've done it a coupla times with great results.  It's just a pain in the ass.  But, you can make 20g of testP for about $200.  You can also go to airsealed marketing and get bulk powders and convert them with a kit.  That's even cheaper than making the shit from pellets.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 9, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Why buying from uncle z? Where do you thing he gets it?
> Just go to Alibaba directly and buy there.



Alibaba is littered with scammers. And to be sure you get the correct powders, the only way is to have them tested, constantly.


----------



## pimprn (May 9, 2010)

So alibab is where the powders are at? And you guys arent even sure if it is what they say it is.

I am kind of confused because i have some guys saying its way better and cheaper because you know what your getting and its chearper. Other guys are saying on here that the powders arent tested in china or something where they come from. 

So best thing to do is get the european stuff? How do you know its from europe?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 9, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear pimprn, its funny question!



OK ,I'll bite. Why is that a funny question ?

Also the whole alibaba deal is just insane. There are 3 grades of powders available. SG, RG, HG. Canton and Hong Kong carry all 3 and depend'n on your source it's a solid bet. Shanghi is a bit different there are good sources there with all 3 but usually carry 2 grades , ( most peeps get turned on to those and assume that's the deal in all of China) and most folks don't ask for different grades so it is what it is. As far as Europe and powders France and Germany are good for have'n a clean product, a lil pricey though. Unc. Z has all SG and is priced like top shelf HG.

Peace and Love


----------



## pimprn (May 9, 2010)

i dont trust a site like alibaba they look sketchy.....Im pretty sure z is legit he has awsome feedback.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 9, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> OK ,I'll bite. Why is that a funny question ?


 
I was thinking the same thing bro.
I found nothing funny in his statement...


----------



## pimprn (May 9, 2010)

i unno WP has a weird sense of humor? Or is he high?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 9, 2010)

From all I've heard he's legit, sometimes I've seen complaint's bout delivery time, but if I was left with no other choices I'd go with Z over a lot folks I've seen.

Peace and Love


----------



## weldingman (May 9, 2010)

Its all about the $ bro's


----------



## pimprn (May 9, 2010)

this is a good thread learned alot here.....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2010)

Dear Guys,we all know that only HG is safe and 100% pure..how you can compare HG with home made gear or UGL.

Do not look prices..just compare that 3 ..HG-home-UGL!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 9, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Guys,we all know that only HG is safe and 100% pure..how you can compare HG with home made gear or UGL.
> 
> Do not look prices..just compare that 3 ..HG-home-UGL!
> 
> ...



No, actually all 3 grades are safe to humans, just RG ,and HG are purer and more consistent in quality. Also just so that you know (as you may not be aware of) MANY, UGL have access to HG powders. The old idea of some  guy bent over the sink in his one room apt. with a couple dirty vials and dust blow'n round the room, is just not that way as much as you seem to think. UGL does not mean garbage, it just means, you know kinda like your company in the same sense is "underground" as in not legal. In that sense until this becomes legal and you got a script then they are all UGL. Some are a lil more flamboyant, super high priced and aggressive  in their sales approach but UGL none the less.

Peace and Love


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 9, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> No, actually all 3 grades are safe to humans, just RG ,and HG are purer and more consistent in quality. Also just so that you know (as you may not be aware of) MANY, UGL have access to HG powders. The old idea of some guy bent over the sink in his one room apt. with a couple dirty vials and dust blow'n round the room, is just not that way as much as you seem to think. UGL does not mean garbage, it just means, you know kinda like your company in the same sense is "underground" as in not legal. In that sense until this becomes legal and you got a script then they are all UGL. Some are a lil more flamboyant, super high priced and aggressive in their sales approach but UGL none the less.
> 
> Peace and Love


 
kind of like GMC and AMC 
they both made good car that run good itsjust that GMC had more money to market there product. i'm sure you have good products but to say not to look at the prices is crazy. JMO


----------



## WFC2010 (May 10, 2010)

i like home made stuff.see how they made it,LOL


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 10, 2010)

Also just so that you know (as you may not be aware of) MANY, UGL have access to HG powders. 



And that is off course bullshit. NO UGL has access to legit HG powders with certificate.
You are saying that they are buying from Steroid SPA in Italy?
Do you know what all documents you must have to import raw legally? Go ahead and send email to Steroid SPA or Organon India that you home based lab and you need just kilo of each, you will not get answer at all.

Raws UG labs are buying is 100% from Chinese dealers that buy from illegal labs in China and resale it. 
That Chinese raw have no certificate and they don't know what are buying. Those Chinese are just in small apt. dealers spreating powders from kilo bags into small bags and sell online, same as narco dealers.

For you boys that don't have clue how this works.
Even in China Steroids, powder for steroids, HGH, raw for HGH are CONTROLLED substances and to legally export it, they need import license from FDA of country where they are importing to. This license must be legalized on embassy of China. It is same as diazapam, valium import.

So do you thing UG lab can get that to import legal company that sells powders? ?

Answer is NO.

Solution is UG labs are buying illegally done powders from illegal labs in China and quality/purity is up to them. Usually depends on money dealer (UG lab)  is willing to pay.


----------



## jmorrison (May 10, 2010)

I have no problem with board sponsors being competitive, but bashing them in a legit thread is bullshit.  I have no plans to buy powders and make my own, since I would most likely fuck it up, but I think that members have a right to ask questions about various board sponsors without another one coming in and running their smack.

WP that's bad business.  I would suggest backing off before you scare away the customers that already aren't scared off by your ridiculous prices.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 10, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Alibaba is littered with scammers. And to be sure you get the correct powders, the only way is to have them tested, constantly.




Exactly.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 10, 2010)

Made-in-China.com China manufacturer directory, China products, China suppliers, China trade, China factory

you can try here


----------



## Flathead (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure it's a hell of alot cheaper! I would be to worried about having the whole home brew setup versus the legal ramifications, if I were to get popped. Call me chickenshit!


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 10, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I'm sure it's a hell of alot cheaper! I would be to worried about having the whole home brew setup versus the legal ramifications, if I were to get popped. Call me chickenshit!



Some things are just hard to make cheap and good. For example on some other forum I saw people were complaining on Schering Primobolan from Turkey.
Pharmacy price.
It is available OTC and it cost 6,5 Euro, that is something like 8,45 US$ for 100 mg.  Deca Durabolin cost in Italy 10 Euros 50 mg rediject (prescription).


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 10, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Also just so that you know (as you may not be aware of) MANY, UGL have access to HG powders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For YOU, that very well may be bullshit and that's terrible. You obviously ASSUME that there's only 1 avenue to acquire product. Just because you don't have a hook up or know anyone that deep, you think it doesn't exist ? LOLOL Dude if you believe that a person cannot get ANYTHING from jewelry, to, paperwork to cars to weapons , to tons cocaine and herion to airplanes then you need to spend some time in the streets. I have SEEN cases of Russian grenades and AK-47 in the US in Compton CA. How you think they got there ? Which ones you think are harder to acquire/ship GRENADES FROM RUSSIA OR HG POWDER ? If you know some REAL peeps and you got cash you can get a damn NUKE Homey LOL. If that ain't real to you then you live a sheltered live. The real world and shit that happens EVERYDAY is way bigger than gett'n some powders or the Internet. That's easy, you just ain't got the the right plug. I'ma not gonna give the game away, but there's so many places to get HG powder it's stupid. Sorry you don't know any. Spend some time realize'n what this REALLY is and you should be able to figure it out. CRIMINAL ACTIVITY, what that means is, yeah you can get the certs and all that goes with that without all that mid level interference because " Money walks and Bullshit runs the marathon". REAL TALK What I'm explain'n to you is not steroids but the " game" and before you speak on things with such conviction , it's always good to understand the inner and outer work'ns. Hey I'ma qoute David Lee Roth from Van Halen " Here we don't worry bout tomorrow cause we're sick of these 4 walls and *WHAT YOU THINK IS NOTHIN MIGHT BE SOMETHING AFTER ALL*" or As welding said.........It's all bout the $$$$$$. Just express'n a point of view.

Peace and Love


----------

